# Algae everywhere!



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys it's getting worse! 










Seriously, what can I do to hardcore step it up to get rid of this algae?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have algae in my tank. I just wipe it off.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

You can cut the lights to a shorter length of time. Do a 50% water change and manually remove most of the algae. What's your setup substrate wise and are you adding ferts. Also how long do you leave the lights on. I've had luck with flourish excel getting rid of algae, but it kills hornwort and anacharis. If you use flourish excel double the recommended dosage every day until u see the algae going away.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

It's Eco-Complete and yes I use Flourish and Flourish Excel about once or twice a week.

Also, I have hornwort in there...


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Do a water change and wipe down the algae on the glass and remove all the other algae don't use any flourish for now. Your getting algae either from excess nutrients or too much light. You can try doubling the dose of excel as a last resort but you got pay close attention to the rest of your plants . Try adding in some otocinclus cats after you do a water change and cleanup.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Shrimp and snails will eat that up like its a buffet.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I like the idea of adding some Otos.

About how many should I put in?

Also there are 10+ Ghost shrimp 4 Mystery snails and 1 Nerite snail already in there.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

What are the dots all over the substrate and maybe the driftwood? Leftover food?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Some are Nerite snail eggs, some are leftover flakes I had just fed.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Man, I wish I had that much algae...my otos do a great job on what I do get, but there's still not enough for them! Luckily they've finally started eating the zucchini I've offered...might have to leave my lights on longer!


Otos should be kept in groups of 3 or more. I currently have two because one died and I can't find any more good ones. Hoping to add at least two more to my tank eventually once I can find some!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Could this be a case of Blue Green Algae? Do I need to treat with Erythromycin?*
*


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

looks like BGA aka cyanobacteria... cutting lights wont do much here but rather removing excess organics... IE fish waste uneaten food... it also likes low o2... id throw in a air stone and do a good vacing of the substrate... what are your nitrates at? do you use any ferts?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I use Flourish and Flourish Excel twice a week.

Nitrates are 1ppm, maybe 2ppm.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

well it looks like cyano to me, take a look at this thread for some guidance.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...obacteria-freshwater-planted-aquarium-130952/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Increase flow and manual removal will help greatly. you can also try dosing 1ml/ gallon H2O2 the the filter on to circulate it...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

expect a bit of stress to show on the plants with the h2o2, but they wont die itll just oxygenate the water and help deter the bga


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

1 ml should be too weak to affect the plants. lol
I only got melting when I dumped about 10ml of the stuff into my 1gallon @[email protected]
yeah... don't try that. lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait...You can use peroxide in the aquarium?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

mhmm low low doses


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeaaah, not going to risk it with my aquarium plants. I know it kills mealybugs on houseplants


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hahaha~ well you shouldn't dose enough to affect the plants or the livestock XD

Oh and before I forget, and get in trouble....
for H2O2 DOSING, MAKE SURE YOU DON'T HAVE SHRIMP IN THERE!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

aokashi said:


> hahaha~ well you shouldn't dose enough to affect the plants or the livestock XD
> 
> Oh and before I forget, and get in trouble....
> for H2O2 DOSING, MAKE SURE YOU DON'T HAVE SHRIMP IN THERE!


Is that hydrogen peroxide? Sorry, not a chemist...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep ^_^


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i just had BGA. i kept researching it and finally decided to dose with maracyn and black out for 5 days at the same time. i think i dosed the full dose it said on the box for 4 days as thats all one box would do for my aquarium size.

my plants werent doing well and algae was growing everywhere. all diff kinds of algae. so after the 5 days, i removed my big driftwood and cleaned everything the best i could. added 2 airstones to help circulate the water. i would have used a water circulator but i am going to use the tank as a growout and i dont think the fry can take it. the result was mixed. the plants have become much healthier and no BGA or hair algae but now there is a weird brown algae on the glass and plants. im not sure if its brown algae because it sticks to the glass strongly. i have to razor blade it off.

the drift wood is no longer in my aquarium because it caused too much waste to be stuck behind it and blocked circulation. alot of waste and no circulation equaled problems for me.

good luck on your algae problem.


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

All you need to do is wipe it with a sponge and it should come right off.. My planted aquarium had way more than that (I didnt take a picture) and all I had to do was wipe it off and maybe scrub the glass screen a little. After the algae would float around and I just scooped it out with a net. Hope that helps..


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I've heard otos are best. They're supposed to clean like heck. Jacob's Aquarium got them and they worked wonders, almost all of it was gone in a couple of days


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, can't dose with H2O2 because I have no place to put my shrimp.

Will Maracyn kill my shrimp or plants?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It shouldn't  try that


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

And this u cla ur first victim ak  jkjk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

tried to make sense of that and failed >.>

"and thus you claim your first victim?"
 who's the first victim? mashiro? D:


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I got blue green algae so I stopped turning the tank lights on (I realized it gets a few hours of direct sunlight at this time of year), and my nerite snails ate it all and it doesn't seem to be growing back.


----------

